

LiteSpeed's Free Anti-DDoS Proxy Service Returns to Operation - jaequery
http://www.litespeedtech.com/latest/litespeed-s-free-anti-ddos-proxy-service-returns-to-operation.html

======
muyuu
It's a bit of a quest to find information on how it actually works.

